# Small distance reels



## boats (Feb 21, 2003)

I am building a new rod on an Allstar blank for Plug and Jig fishing. It's 9' for 2 oz lures.

I have a good Jigmaster JR thats Newell converted, But the rod is light and fast and have been thinking about an ABU 6500 without the levelwind instead. And on the board there are some Penn Mag 10's converted mentioned.

Any advice on the reel to go with ? The Jigmaster is good for spool switching on the beach and spins like a top but frankly it looks a little big and heavy for this rod.

Thanks

Boats


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Boats,

I picked up the ABU 6500 CS Mag last year and paired it with the St Croix Tidemaster 8' rod that handles 1/2-2 oz. *It is my go-to rod* for fishing Indian River Inlet in Deleware with lures for stripers, blues, and trout. It has a levelwind and casts like a dream with 15 lb YoZuri Hybrid line on it.


----------

